# IBS & Dating



## SJE1011 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone

Happy there's a group out there you can discuss what on your mind without being judged? Doc diagnosed me last year 2017. Just got dumped because of my IBS had painful cramps and bloating. Like stabbing pains (apparently I was acting weird)

Yes im suffering from anxiety and panic attacks which flairs up my IBS. Is there anyway I could have a normal relationship without embarrassing myself or anyone in the future . At the moment feeling like its the IBS & my fault. And do i ever apologize to someone for having IBS

Keep in mind born prem had two bowel operations too (12cm scar)

*Have an awesome day







*

*S*


----------



## Stronggest_bear (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey Im new to this And male. but I cant for the life of me see why someone would dump u for ur ibs. Thats not love if theyre willing to do that. I can relate to how embarrassing it can get.


----------



## SJE1011 (Apr 14, 2018)

Agreed though. It's amazing everyone's so judgemental... and sucks


----------



## Hybo (Jun 29, 2018)

My wife has ibs I wouldn't trade her for the world


----------

